# RAMON DE LARRINAGA Complete



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Here it is at last:


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

All i can say is Beautifull pen not bad either? (Applause) well done. JIM


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Excellent model, well done Robert.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Robert,

Indeed a beauty, a MASTERPIECE***** made by an Master of Arts. Chapeau!!!!!
Hat off!!!!!


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

*Ramon De Larrinaga*

Most realistic Robert, I think I have a photo of the ship, will dig out and post.
Jim


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks very much, I haven't got one apart from a few fuzzy ones in books.

Bob


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Robert,

A really lovely piece of work; well done and thank you for posting it.

Kind regards
Tonga


----------



## David Wilcockson (Jul 10, 2005)

Robert
What a cracking model, brings back thoughts of the time I spent on the real one back in 1968.
David


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful, a work of art. How long did it take you to build her?
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for all you replies. The model took about 62 hours to build spread over about 40 days. I time all the work on a stopwatch. Click on
Minitureshipmodels
below for more

Regards
Bob


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Well done. Marvellous and thanks for the link to the others. Well worth the look. (Applause)


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Robert,

I entirely agree with all the comments made so far. A wonderful work of art and thanks for sharing it with us all. I/we look forward to your next project and hopefully sharing it with us on this site. 

Regards


----------

